# Louis Taussig & Co.??



## npfw1980 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have two whiskey bottles with same logo - L.T. & Co. One bottle is 10.5" tall, the other 7.25". The small one also has 'Carroll Rye' diagonally embossed on the back. I have seen a very similar logo on eBay on an older bottle, identified as Louis Taussig and Co., of San Francisco. The seams stop either at the bottom of the neck or maybe 1/8th of an inch into the neck. Both bottles have bubbles in them. Can any one help me verify this logo. Thanks npfw1980....


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Louis taussig was in business for many years, having gotten his start in the dry goods business during the Gold Rush. He became a wholesale liquor dealer in the late 1865 an continued at various SF addresses until prohibition closed his doors in 1919.

 Your rectangular fifth dates from the 1910-15 years and is very common. I dug over 150 of those from a Dixon privy a few years ago and left most of them in the hole. There is an apartment complex sittin' on the site at this time. That type of bottle is hard to sell because there are so many out there. I would surely return to that spot and search for more bottles, as there are many rare and desireable whiskies from that time frame.


----------



## npfw1980 (Oct 30, 2006)

Dear Mike,
    Thanks very much for the info. Appreciate it.....PFW


----------

